

Seeking beta testers for Rails & Node.js cloud hosting; free during beta - daverecycles
http://www.duostack.com/

======
endlessvoid94
If you need this for Python/Django, my startup has over 600 beta users already
-- <http://www.djangy.com> \-- things are looking promising in this space!

------
acconrad
I do have a rails app that I just deployed to Heroku, but of course with the
acquisition, I am open to alternatives :)

The landing page is incredibly vague though, so I'm curious as to what you
offer (besides Node.js) that Heroku does not. Things that are important to me:

-amazon s3 integration -database push/pull (specifically mysql) -custom domain routing -full-text search integration (akin to heroku's web solr server add-on) -easy, safe collaboration (akin to sharing projects through the heroku console)

I requested access regardless, and I can certainly try it to see if it works
and provide feedback on the migration process.

~~~
stephencelis
Heroku has had experimental Node.js support for awhile[1], but it's still just
that, experimental[2].

[1]
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/4/28/node_js_support_ex...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/4/28/node_js_support_experimental/)

[2]
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/20/an_update_on_herok...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/20/an_update_on_heroku_node_js_support/)

------
SupremumLimit
I'd like to find out more about hosting Rails apps on Duostack. How is it
different from Heroku, what's the pricing going to be like?

Not sure I have the time to participate in the beta though.

~~~
bradly
> How is it different from Heroku?

Intelligent Scaling

"Monitor the performance of your app in realtime. Based on the current load of
your app and your predefined performance objectives, Duostack automatically
manages horizontal scaling of your app and vertical scaling of your database."

------
rgbrgb
How long is the beta?

------
carbon8
Is it Rails-only or does it support any Rack framework?

~~~
daverecycles
Any Rack app. Use Bundler for managing gem dependencies.

------
sabat
This is nice to see -- a new Rails (and Node!) PaaS startup. Given the recent
acquisition of Heroku (and my paranoia about the consequences of large
companies like Salesforce acquiring small companies like Heroku), this is a
good time for a competitor to pop up.

~~~
jpenney
I agree. I'm not looking forward to the inevitable changes Salesforce brings
to Heroku. Others will pop up to take their place though.

------
Kilimanjaro
In this space there isn't a 'winner-takes-all'. There is room for lots of
startups without killing each other, and contrary to all the naysayers, JS on
the sever is HOT!

